# Curtis Wiring and Lights Sno-Pro 3000



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

Single Plug setup from a Curtis Sno Pro 3000 Hitch 'n Run System. All works and is in good shape.

$50 for wiring. Sticker on wiring says:

1TBP51D
REV: J
W/O 58712
10/06/03
PASSED

$75 for pair of lights - original Curtis lights.

$100 for everything.

See pictures. Will ship or you can pickup.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

a few more pictures


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

Curtis went to a 2 plug setup in about 2006 or 2007 and do not make the single plug setup anymore.

If you damage your plow side single plug harness, you will have to replace plow side and truck side with a 2 plug setup as that is all curtis makes - BIG $$$

get this as a spare if you have a single plug system. for $50 it's real cheap insurance.

and plow lights will work on any plow. new from curtis they sell for about $300!!!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

no one running the single plug setup that wants a good harness for CHEAP sitting on their shelf? the minute your current harness gets damaged you'll be kicking yourself!!!!!

plow lights ready to go. original equipment curtis, but will work with any plow....


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

Bumping up a post from last winter. Still available. Going to put on craigslist in a few weeks. Anyone here interested?


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

Im "somewhat" interested - Mainly in the lights as mine disintegrated after 10 years of commercial plowing. I just fit some off road lights onto her last year as I only do my own driveway now and families. They work just fine for me. Maybe even brighter then the old "technology" of the OEM curtis lights. But it would be nice to have if I ever want to sell it.

I already have a spare harness but I guess a second spare wouldnt "hurt" to have. Not really gonna spend a ton of money on this stuff though so I guess shoot me your bottom dollar shipped to northern nj and we'll see if we can work something out... Send me a PM.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

still available. for those that are "somewhat" interested - no, i will not give it away. although for $100 i practically am....


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

Lights sold.

Harness still available.


----------



## casetp (Apr 26, 2015)

hello...is the harness still available?


----------



## Joeman67 (Dec 2, 2019)

linckeil said:


> Single Plug setup from a Curtis Sno Pro 3000 Hitch 'n Run System. All works and is in good shape.
> 
> $50 for wiring. Sticker on wiring says:
> 
> ...


I'd love to buy the harness off you let me k ow we'll get you paid up and I can have my other Plow finally working


----------



## Joeman67 (Dec 2, 2019)

Joeman67 said:


> I'd love to buy the harness off you let me k ow we'll get you paid up and I can have my other Plow finally working


Not sure how to personal message yet just joined the group but I'm in Canada just north of Toronto will pay all costs of shipping/customs if any I've had a heck of a time finding one of these you have my friend .


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Click inbox, then click, start a new conversation.


----------



## kodikd (Dec 10, 2021)

Still available?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

My best guess is no but worth a try I guess


----------



## kodikd (Dec 10, 2021)

m_ice said:


> My best guess is no but worth a try I guess


Why are you replying to this?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

kodikd said:


> Why are you replying to this?


Look at the date


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

@linckeil, please let us know if this is still available


----------



## kodikd (Dec 10, 2021)

m_ice said:


> Look at the date


Why are you replying to this? Nothing better to do with your time? Go to sleep and just let it be, it's none of your business. If the guy replies, he replies. If he doesn't he doesn't. Is that a problem for you?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

kodikd said:


> Why are you replying to this? Nothing better to do with your time? Go to sleep and just let it be, it's none of your business. If the guy replies, he replies. If he doesn't he doesn't. Is that a problem for you?


OK, let's wait to see if the OP responds here or contacts you....


----------

